# approaching 40 - are things changing?



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am approaching 40. I still want sex more than ever but I do have a question. I used to be able to go twice in a night. I used to get wood in the middle of the day and wake up every morning with wood. I feel like I used to be harder. I don't get wood without being stimulated. As a matter of fact I can go to a gentleman club and not get aroused. I am bummed that once a night is about all I can go. 

I went to the Dr. Testosterone is fine. Blood is fine.

I have 2 thoughts. one is I am just getting older. 2 is I am on Zoloft which I am sure could affect me. 

Anyone else here?

Oh By the way- I still please my wife all the time. 

PART 2- I do no take any supplements. Do you think I should? I here MOCKA is supposed to be good.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm mid 30's and haven't got morning wood in years, never have gotten erections at strip clubs, don't remember getting random erections since 8-9th grade.

Just as hard as normal! As far as going twice I don't know what you mean. Unless I'm done in 2 minutes my wife is more than ready for me to be done after 20-30 minutes of vaginal intercourse. If I said "Hey let's go for another?" "She would be willing but clearly not intersted.......says she gets sore!"

Viagra works wonders!!


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well what I mean by round 2 is that in the past. I could go- Finish. Then 20 minutes later after we were both done Wood is back and I could go for round2. Now after 20 minutes still not ready for round 2. 
I do not think I need Viagara. If you ask my wife I am hard as every. This all could just be me being a little paranoid and the zoloft.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

avalon22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am approaching 40. I still want sex more than ever but I do have a question. I used to be able to go twice in a night. I used to get wood in the middle of the day and wake up every morning with wood. I feel like I used to be harder. I don't get wood without being stimulated. As a matter of fact I can go to a gentleman club and not get aroused. I am bummed that once a night is about all I can go.
> 
> I went to the Dr. Testosterone is fine. Blood is fine.
> ...


Zoloft could be the culprit, but I'm in my mid forties, along with most of my friends. Seems like the biggest difference is that most of my friends rarely exercise. Don't think supplements are needed as long as your diet is good. As for the supplements for just libido, I haven't gone there. I take mineral and protein supplements only when I'm in a heavy mass building stage of my workouts.

One thing most people don't know is that we begin to lose muscle mass in our late thirties. This alone doesn't affect my sex drive, but I work out to keep the muscle and notice a direct correlation with working out. BTW - I've worked out for 30 years and tried almost every legal supplement without really noticing a benefit except in some of the basic areas we Americans tend to be deficient, like magnesium.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

50 here, yeah prepare yourself for changes


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> 50 here, yeah prepare yourself for changes


Lol magic.

If there are problems the really big thing is to check out if it's psychological or medical. Both can have exactly the same effect but what's typically overlooked is the psychological effect. And it’s not until we’re released (lol) from the cause of the psychological effect that’s it’s truly understood.

This especially happens in long term marriages where “personal targeted psychology” is used to adjust to the problems associated with sex in the marriage. It’s insidious, gradually and secretly causing harm.

Bob


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It's the Zoloft, I would bet my enlarged 45 year old prostate.

I took Adderall for 10+ years only to discover about six months ago that it can cause ED and prostate issues.

Meds are very easy to overlook.

You will need to decide the cost/benefit ratio of the drug. In my case, I had to be put on another medication to help me urinate, because of the medication that I was taking to stay on task at work. Doctors don't think in those terms, they think 'here is the problem, here is the drug that will address the problem.'

I thought it was asinine to have to take a drug, with side effects, to counteract the side effects of yet another drug. I dumped them both. I now save 80 bucks a month, can pee like a champ and sport wood like a mighty oak.

There is definitely an impact on my ability to concentrate and perform at work - but I can live with it. I just adjust my routine and take more frequent mind breaks without wandering off the range.

If you don't exercise, particularly weight training - then start. The positive impact that exercise alone has on brain chemistry makes it well ... a no brainer.

You may want to look into supplements such as St. John's Wart, zinc, fish oil, and 5HTP. These are suggestions, I recommend doing your own due diligence.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> 50 here, yeah prepare yourself for changes


Not necessarily. Everybody is different but 53 here and little change. While I have noticed a substantial drop in my desire to initiate sex the midnight and morning wood (Good Morning Goose!) still prevail. Mornings tend to be our most active times. Although my wife sometimes considers it a blessing, sometimes a bane, I don't require any recovery time for the erection between my first and second climax. Never have. The only difference there is at our ages, stamina to reach the second is more of an issue. But we still have fun try'n.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Not necessarily. Everybody is different but 53 here and little change. While I have noticed a substantial drop in my desire to initiate sex the midnight and morning wood (Good Morning Goose!) still prevail. Mornings tend to be our most active times. Although my wife sometimes considers it a blessing, sometimes a bane, I don't require any recovery time for the erection between my first and second climax. Never have. The only difference there is at our ages, stamina to reach the second is more of an issue. But we still have fun try'n.


I.......hate.......you :rofl:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Anything that messes with nerve transmitters (like Zoloft does) could be the culprit.

But, the first option should be to walk places more. Get the blood flowing in your lower body and report back.

(BTW, I'm a pharmacist)


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am seeing a group of men talking about age problems. 



Health, erection, energy for another round........



So far I am doing OK, I'll tell you guys my secret when I hit 50.



Do women in their 50's start losing sexual desire?

I still have 13 years to reach 50, is it OK for me to be prepared now, or just play it by ear.

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Do women in their 50's start losing sexual desire?
> 
> I still have 13 years to reach 50, is it OK for me to be prepared now, or just play it by ear.


Ha! If you are like as I understand a lot of women like your good self you will go through a phase of years with heightened sexual desire. Enjoy the ride lol!

Bob


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

AFEH said:


> Ha! If you are like as I understand a lot of women like your good self you will go through a phase of years with heightened sexual desire. Enjoy the ride lol!
> 
> Bob


I have been wondering. Am I reaching that age? I have been pretty horny recently, want sex every day, sometimes twice a day, I have been like this for four or five months already. The good thing is that my husband is always there for me when I want it. Sometimes I don't like it when I have that feeling. It is distracting. 

Today I am very tired, woman thing. 

Went to the market with my husband, very weak. 

Another thing I have noticed my change.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Well it's not at all surprising you are tired. You'll be in need of a good long sleep and so will your husband!

Interesting this. I wonder, besides the obvious, what you can do with heightened sexual energy? Maybe it’s a time of new and energised creativity.

Bob


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

AFEH said:


> I wonder, besides the obvious, what you can do with heightened sexual energy? Maybe it’s a time of new and energised creativity.
> 
> Bob


You mean like Chat-Roulette?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Deejo said:


> You mean like Chat-Roulette?


Way too virtual for me, being a hands on man lol.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

AFEH said:


> Way too virtual for me, being a hands on man lol.


You guys are speaking a language I :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------

